# Using myspace to rehome rats



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

So Ive posted bullitins on my myspace, are they ok? I could keep adding litters if anyone wants
----Bullitin

Babies ready in about 6 weeks in Vancouver, BC

Rat babies up for grabs in Greenwood Indiana
There may be Baby rats ready for adoption in 6 weeks.

If you would like any get in touch-
Let me know what you know about rats, how, were when ect you would look after them.
Pass this on


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Feel free to post about 3 available girls near Ashland Kentucky. I could get you pictures as well. I just took some great ones today that need uploaded.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is so awesome of you ladylady! I never thought of doing that just make sure the screening process is accurate you don't want snake owners asking about feeders.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

well its on others behalf-ive asked for a few rat facts ect but the people who have the babies should check too. what are good "interview" questions for prospective rat owners do you think?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I think pics would def help, they need to be on photo bucket ect to go in a myspace bullitin


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Good questions would be Have you ever owned a rat, is this rat for you or for a child if it's for a child how old and will an adult be helping. I like this site's questions because they are up front and to the point 

http://www.freewebs.com/bleuroyale/adoptionandcare.htm

these are her forms

http://lesliesbabies.tripod.com/id30.html


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Full Name
Email
Phone
Mobile
Town
if child-parents details
Are you interested in breeding?
How much can you afford to spend on pets annually?
Do you intend of paying for vetâ€™s bills through insurance or a savings fund?
How much time in the average day will you spend with or looking after your rats?
Name the, in your opinion, ten most important things to know about rats if you are considering them as pets-
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Hows that?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think that is a bit much LOL as far as the breeding goes it really isnt a concern of yours so much as the person you are referring them to I like how much personal info you are asking for though! Also the vet bill thing is a bit invasive I would word it more like . . . Are you capable of paying for any unseen costs for your new rats should they need a visit to the vet office.

[edit] I think you are doing a wonderful thing with this and I really hope that you get to help lots of people rehome and adopt ratties!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think asking about breeding is a good thing. You don't want them breeding pet store rats D:

And I think there needs to be a question of: 'What kind of cage do you have for your rats and what are their dimensions?' And if you are giveing babies out for adoption there should be a required pair given out unless the person can give proof of same sex cage mates.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I think asking about breeding is a good thing. You don't want them breeding pet store rats D:
> 
> And I think there needs to be a question of: 'What kind of cage do you have for your rats and what are their dimensions?' And if you are giveing babies out for adoption there should be a required pair given out unless the person can give proof of same sex cage mates.


I didn't think of that poppyseed! and I agree whole heartedly about the cage stuff good call!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I think the breeding stuff is good cus i thought i could just sent my petshop girls for a dirty weekend and-yay babies!
Im trying to contruct questions that proove the person has looked into the most important things to look after a rat. tahks for imput


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like eolhc could use your help posting for her soon-to-be litters as well.


----------

